# Convertidor Decimal 16 bits a bcd



## pktron (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola he leido algunos pero la verdad no entiendo muchos y no encuentro uno concreto, entiendo que es pasando de bit por bit y si es mas de 5 se le suma 3, sin embargo no encuentro como hacer el pasado de bit, alguien lo tendra?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola pktron

El convertir Binario natural a BCD por el metodo que mencionas da como resultado un circuito muy grande.
Es interesante el desarrollarlo pues con ello habilita tu mente para hacer otros circuitos.

El elaficionado dejo un PDF que trae un buen circuito para convertir Binario natural a BCD.
Mensaje #44https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index3.htmllo que hacen con este circuito es poner a contar un grupo de contadores binarios y otro grupo de contadores decimales. Los contadores binarios cuentan descendentemente y los decimales ascendentemente. Se programan los contadores binarios con el número que se pretende convertir cuando estos llegan a cero, los contadores decimales tienen el código BCD. Fácil No ?.

Otro metodo, también mencionado en ese enlace,  es donde se utiliza una memoria (RAM, ROM, EPROM, EEPROM) cualquiera.
Primero se programa la memoria:
En el BUS de direcciones se mete código binario natural.
En el BUS de datos se mete el código BCD.
De ese modo la memoria queda programada como si fuera un decodificador de binario a BCD.

Inclusive con este metodo se puede programar la memoria como un decodificador binario a BCD de 7-Segmentos de X dígitos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pktron (Abr 6, 2011)

Wow Gracias MrCarlos nunca se me hubiera ocurrido una rom en serio gracias!


----------

